# Freezing Problem with Roland CutStudio



## pigwing76 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey everyone! So, I just got my brand new Roland GX-24 the other day (hooray!). I seem to be having some sort of software issue with CutStudio, though. Here's the problem:

When I click on "Cutting" to send the job to the GX-24 and then click on "Properties" to change any settings the program locks up on me once I click "Okay". It lets me change the settings through the various tabs but freezes upon clicking "Okay". If I just click "Cutting" and then "Okay" to send the file to the cutter without changing any properties it goes through without issue. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling CutStudio and also upgrading to the latest version with no fix. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Jeremy

BTW, I'm running on Windows XP


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would chk dsk and see if this helps.You might have a bad sector in your hard drive. Also what xp service pack are yo using. ..... JB


----------



## pigwing76 (Mar 30, 2007)

I am running XP with SP2. I did a quick tst to try using my printer as the device and when I went to "Properties" and back it worked fine. So I tried again with the GX-24 and it locked up. I'm running some tests on the HD to see if there is a problem there. Wouldn't it be rather strange to only have the problem with one device and not the other, though?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

If the file sector is corrupt where the drivers of one is stored and the other sector with the other deve's drivr ids fine. I would run the chk dsk funtion. I hope this helps . I use xp sp 1 with no problem.


----------



## pigwing76 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hmmm. So I did a CHK DSK. It was taking a long time to go through so I left and when I came back it was at the XP startup screen (it checked upon restart). Does that mean that everything went fine with the disk check? I tried to uninstall and reinstall again after defragging with the same results as before. Is there a way to uninstall the drivers and everything for the GX-24 and start from scratch?

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Actually, I think it's a bug.

I'm having the same problem right now. It's not a problem when you're contour cutting, but for vinyl it can be.

We need to talk to Josh or Roland about it.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

I agree with Chani.

I've experienced the same issue sporatically for over a year.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t20958.html

I never did get the issue resolved and I cut from CorelDraw when I can. The link above has some of the advice I was given. Maybe something there will work for you.

If you do a search, there have been others with this issue as well. I believe one had a hardware conflict and fixing that helped him. Others had no luck.

I'm hoping that I won't have this issue on the new computer with Vista. It's only been a week but so far so good.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have not had this issue, I'm using xp sp1. I'm not sure if that is the difference. .... JB


----------



## pigwing76 (Mar 30, 2007)

So as an experiment I installed the GX-24 drivers and CutStudio on my Toshiba laptop and had the same freezing issue. From the other topic someone linked to they said there might be some USB interference possible. I had no other USB devices connected to my laptop when trying out the GX-24. The Toshiba is also running XP SP2. 

What other programs can I use to cut with other than CutStudio?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know if it's any help to anyone here, but XP SP3 is out.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...ad-bc34-40be-8d85-6bb4f56f5110&displaylang=en


----------



## Dingbat (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm using Vista with SP1 and have not had any problems. Now that is real scary since nothing else seems to be very happy with Vista.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Dingbat said:


> I'm using Vista with SP1 and have not had any problems. Now that is real scary since nothing else seems to be very happy with Vista.


Sorry to laugh, but that is a funny observation they way you say it. lol.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Does Vista mean junk in another language. ... JB


----------



## pigwing76 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Partial Progress*

So I updated my Windows XP to SP3 in both my desktop and my laptop. I first tried it out on my laptop and everyting seemed to work! I thought "Awesome! Problem solved!". So I then updated my desktop thinking I had fixed the problem but wouldn't you know it, same freezing issue as before! Now I'm stumped (and annoyed). 

Does anyone know the number at which to reach Roland's customer service so I can try and fix the problem once and for all? I looked through the included paperwork but found no phone numbers.

Thanks to everyone for their help so far,
Jeremy


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Here it is:

800-542-2307 or 949-727-2100

Good Luck! If you get a solution to the problem, please share it with us!


----------



## pigwing76 (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for the number. I will definately let everyone know if I get a solution.


----------



## pigwing76 (Mar 30, 2007)

UPDATE: I got some sort of nasty virus yesterday on my desktop and went ahead with a reformat. After I updated Windows to SP3 and got all of the necessary software into my PC I installed the GX-24 drivers and CutStudio. Wouldn't you know it? CutStudio worked fine! It had to have been some sort of software/hardware conflict somewhere along the line. I'm going to keep checking on it after every new thing I install to see if I can pinpoint a problem somewhere. But as for right now everything seems to be working as it should.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

GREAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm glad to hear it. I know you are too. Now go and create and please share some pics. Good luck ....... JB


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

pigwing76 said:


> UPDATE: I got some sort of nasty virus yesterday on my desktop


Oh no! Sorry to hear about that, Jeremy. 



pigwing76 said:


> CutStudio worked fine! ...<snip>...But as for right now everything seems to be working as it should.


That's wonderful! Glad it's working for you now.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Jeremy I was sayong i'm gladd you got it fixed,I too am sorry about the virus. Good luck. ... JB


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm happy you got yours working! 

There has to be another solution other than reformatting your computer, tho. I don't feel like doing that.

I'll call Roland to see what the solution might be.


----------



## T-Shirt Lady (Dec 18, 2008)

I've been having a "locking up" issue with my Roland GX-24, so I searched the forum and ran onto this thread. Seems nobody found a real answer outside of reformatting your hard drive....That really stinks! 

Anyway, if any of you guys found another answer, please share. So far, my best result has been to reboot when it happens and it seems to work fine for a while. 


Personal Note: I had a guy that worked for me several years ago that was from Taiwan...he was pretty funny. When something like this would happen, he'd say " Eww, suck to be you!" I still think of him everytime I get in a rut. It makes me grin even though I'm in a situation that doesn't.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

Roland User Forums Try here


----------

